# Xorg e windows manager .serverauth error

## Realnot

Salve, ho qualche problema con Xorg, ho usato twm e xterm per vedere se tutto funzionava. Da root e' tutto ok, ovvero partono le tre finestre bianche classiche (impiegando oltre 3 secondi... troppom quindi qualcosa non va) mentre da utente normale ottengo un:

```
xauth: file /home/realnot/.serverauth.8596 does not exist

...

...

 classiche info

...

...

xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file

```

Questo e' il file di log /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://bpaste.net/show/40051

```
total 68

drwxr-xr-x 5 realnot realnot 4096 Aug 13 22:52 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root    root    4096 Aug 10 03:06 ..

-rw------- 1 realnot realnot  100 Aug 13 00:00 .Xauthority

-rw------- 1 realnot realnot 1269 Aug 10 05:00 .bash_history

-rw-r--r-- 1 realnot realnot  127 Jun 21 11:12 .bash_logout

-rw-r--r-- 1 realnot realnot  193 Jun 21 11:12 .bash_profile

-rw-r--r-- 1 realnot realnot  551 Jun 21 11:12 .bashrc

drwx------ 3 realnot realnot 4096 Aug 13 00:00 .dbus

-rw------- 1 realnot realnot  153 Aug 13 22:18 .serverauth.1986

-rw------- 1 realnot realnot    0 Aug 13 00:06 .serverauth.2002

-rw------- 1 realnot realnot  153 Aug 13 22:32 .serverauth.2044

-rw------- 1 realnot realnot   51 Aug 13 00:00 .serverauth.25351

drwx------ 2 realnot realnot 4096 Jun 21 14:09 .ssh

-rw-r--r-- 1 realnot realnot  107 Aug 13 22:39 .xinitrc-bk

drwxr-xr-x 2 realnot realnot 4096 Aug 13 22:32 .xmonad

-rw-r--r-- 1 realnot realnot 9313 Aug 10 04:37 xmonad.hs
```

```
#xsetroot -cursor_name left_ptr

#exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session xmonad
```

Qualcuno ha una vaga idea del perche' da utente normale xterm e twm non partono ed ho un errore, a quanto pare, di "permessi" ? Come posso risolvere?

----------

## Realnot

Appena risolto, ma rimane sempre il problema di

```
xauth: file /home/realnot/.serverauth.8596 does not exist 
```

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao, solo per chiarezza potresti postare come hai risolto?

Grazie   :Wink: 

----------

